# Split half success



## Arbol

takes just about 45 days for a queen cell to hatch and lay you are in the correct time frame, 
she's probably just getting started give her another 14 days.


----------



## Tenbears

45 days is a long time, 28 to 33 is closer to the average. A spotty brood pattern can be a newly mated queen ramping up. Look for worker brood! Only queens lay worker brood! The brood will not hurt the hive and can only help it. Add a frame of very young brood once a week until you either, see a good laying patters of worker brood. See queen cells drawn with larva in them. At this time you can either remove the q cells and combine. destroy the Q cells and introduce a bred queen. or let them raise a queen. Time and forage may be a determining factor.


----------



## FlowerPlanter

If you find yourself in a LW situation;

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?330787-Laying-Worker-Easy-Fix

Post pictures of your open and capped brood.


----------



## mahobee




----------

